# Dry pasture what to plant



## banditman (Apr 18, 2014)

I have some dry pasture that has a brocston loam well drained soil and need to figure out what to plant on it. It used to be alfalfa ground but that drought has made it not worth messing with. i live in Utah at about 6400 feet. I want to find a plant that will grow well in this soil and cold environment with the least amount of moisture. I am considering these plants crested wheat, sainfoin, blue bunch wheat grass and teff grass. Are there any others i should consider? Do i need to do soil tests? Which will give me the most feed per acre?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not familiar with most of those grasses you list....we don't have any of those in the east.....but I am familiar with teff. You do not want teff for a cold climate.....it is a summer annual that thrives on heat. It is dead with the first frost.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk banditman.....edit your profile to include your state so members may give you advice based on your geographical location, it'll make it easier in the future...again welcome to haytalk...


----------



## banditman (Apr 18, 2014)

what about indian rice grass?


----------



## banditman (Apr 18, 2014)

very disappointed with feed back.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably not a whole lot of people on here that farm at 6400ft....perhaps a visit to your nearest extension office would be in order?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

My first question is are you feeding it if so to what if not and selling I would contact buyers in your area/state to find what they are looking for. County extension office will have good info for your area...someone in your area may chime in shortly. Welcome to Haytalk. Martin


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

I hay at 9100 feet and my dryland fields are Wheatgrass which does pretty well if the soil is prepared to get a stand established. I run a 5 shank ripper 10 to 12 inches deep over the area and then disk the field 4-5 inches deep.

I've found that the higher the altitude--- the less N and P in the soil. I would suggest you have a soil test done on your ground. If you go with Wheatgrass, you'll find its a real pig for nitrogen if you expect any kind of yield at cutting.

Down at 6400 feet, I would think you could raise brome and fescue too if the soil didn't have much clay in it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

banditman said:


> very disappointed with feed back.


It's the busy time of year for a lot now. Also not a lot in your particular sub climate I would think,

Do you have any kind of extension office in your area you could ask?


----------

